# conventions for? local host & domain name



## bigearsbilly (Aug 3, 2011)

I have some Freebsd servers on our internal network.
So they are not internet visible. 

Obviously the host name can be set, but what I would like to know is:
is there a convention for a local domain name? 

I guess one doesn't use a 'real' domainname if the host cannot be reached?

I am chiefly concerned with sending email out. Unfortunately I need to send to
an exchange server and like most MS stuff it appears to be brain dead and oft confused.
As is the administrator.
So I would like to get my house in order first.

Are there any conventions I should follow?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2011)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> Obviously the host name can be set, but what I would like to know is:
> is there a convention for a local domain name?


Not really. All I can suggest is not using .local or an existing internet domain.



> I am chiefly concerned with sending email out. Unfortunately I need to send to
> an exchange server and like most MS stuff it appears to be brain dead and oft confused.


You can 'reformat' the email when it gets send out.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Aug 3, 2011)

much obliged for your help


----------

